# Some European cities shot in 1985



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Athens....

174.



175.



176.



177.



178.



179.



180.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Athens part is really great


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^..yeah..like the acropolis and other remnants of ancient Greece..

more of Athens....

181. The National Archeological Museum of Athens



182.



183.




184.



185.



186.



187.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

188.



189.



190.



191.



192.



193.



194.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fantastic photos -from Athens- @capricorn :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Fantastic photos -from Athens- @capricorn :cheers:


Thanks christos-greece for the visit.... I have a question though...


Is the National Archeological Museum of Athens (picture # 181) still existing or they merged it with that newly-built museum at the foot of the Acropolis?


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

capricorn2000 said:


> Is the National Archeological Museum of Athens (picture # 181) still existing or they merged it with that newly-built museum at the foot of the Acropolis?


I dont know if that old museum in Acropolis, still exists... Infact many of those statues, artifacts removed to the new museum...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks christos-greece for your reply and jose for dropping by..

a day trip to Delphi....

194.



195.



196.



197.


198.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

A day cruise in the islands of Hydra, Egina and Poros...



199.



200.



201.



202.



203.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

204.



205.




The Island of Egina...

206.



207.





This is the end for this thread.....

Guys...thanks for dropping by...


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice  Thanks for posting, did you also go to Amsterdam?


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice idea! Ancient and romantic pictures!

You travelled across all of Europe.

Thanks kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

xlchris said:


> Very nice  Thanks for posting, did you also go to Amsterdam?


No, never been to Amsterdam but it's on my list to visit.

Thanks joga for dropping by..
actually that 1985 trip took me to seven countries in 38 days.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos and from Greece @capricorn


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Like these photos. I myself visited Germany in 1985. This was my 2nd time to continental Europe. We had an Toyota F family van and drove to Hamburg, Göttingen, Miltenberg, Wurzburg & Munich. 

Old photos may be blurry, have some shadows and not be perfect like todays 16Mpix digital photos, but they are nostalgic and artistic. 

Back in the 80's. A summer vacation meant 24 kodakfilm photos in my AGFA camera,after processing about 15 were considered somewhat succesful.

This summer I took about a 1300 photos +about 1 hour of filming, I brought 32 Gb of memory, so my habits of taking photos have changed.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^Back then, it was a little cheaper and less crowdier. 
I lost 4 rolls of 36 shots as I misloaded them.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

capricorn2000 said:


> ^^Back then, it was a little cheaper and less crowdier.
> I lost 4 rolls of 36 shots as I misloaded them.


I don't know what you mean with cheaper, but photography back then, was a rather pricey hobby.

A 24 or 36 roll of photos was the first expense. That would be about 7-8$ for one roll, depending on the quality. I mainly bought FUJIFILM which was cheaper than KODAK especially the gold-verision. It made no difference with my camera anyway. 

Then it was the processing which costed about 15$ for 36 photos. That was quite a lot for a 15 year old back then. 

I remember that slides were even more expensive. I took some rolls of slides, but they easilly deteriorated. Many of my slides were lost because they were exposed to the sun, dust and they also received scratches. I regret I ever bought slides, but back then you didn't know anything about the 
future digital photo possibilities.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*^^@NordikNerd *- honestly, I don't remember the cost of the film and the developing but I knew I used kodak most of the time. when I said cheaper, 
I was refering to hotel, food and fare - though if we consider inflation, maybe, it would be just of the same footing as today's.
you're right, the passage of time made my photos/negatives lost their quality. now with digital, I'm not sure how long sd card will maintain its quality.


----------

